# LG Oled tv



## spim (Oct 22, 2011)

I have an LG Oled 55e6p tv and it suddenly will not pass a Digital signal thru it's optical digital output.The setting for digial sound out is stuck on PCM and will not let me change it.This was working last week.Any ideas on how to fix this ?Thanks in advance.


----------



## ninaholm (Mar 4, 2020)

Good question but I have no answer.


----------

